# iPhoto pour iPad



## Ciroja (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Sur l'Apple store, je ne trouve plus iPhoto pour iPad ?! Normal ? J'ai loupé un épisode ?

J'ai bien trouvé iMovie par contre ?! :hein:


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Juillet 2011)

Ciroja a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur l'Apple store, je ne trouve plus iPhoto pour iPad ?! Normal ? J'ai loupé un épisode ?
> 
> J'ai bien trouvé iMovie par contre ?! :hein:



Parce que tu l'y avais déjà vu ?


----------



## Ciroja (23 Juillet 2011)

Bein heu, je pensais l'avoir vu en tout cas. J'ai même acheté le câble usb pour iPAd histoire de raccorder mon appareil photo dessus et downloader mes photos.
Bon visiblement j'avais juste rêver ce iPhoto


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2011)

Tu peux passer tes photos sur iPad dans l'application Photos tout simplement. Ensuite, tu as des dizaines de logiciels de traitement de photo. A toi de faire ton choix.

Perso, j'ai une grosse préférence pour PhotoForge2 qui me semble super complète. Ensuite, cela dépend de tes besoins.


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

Iphoto n'existe effectivement pas sur l'app store, cependant avec l'arrivée d'ios 5 sur ipad une appli de ce genre pourait tout a fait montrer le bout de son nez!


----------



## MacJov (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Comment se fait il que lorsqu'on synchronise les photos depuis le MAcbook, les noms des photos n'apparaissent plus ? Photoforge2 permet de les retoucher seulement.?


----------



## bedwellO (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai la même interrogation que MacJov et souhaiterai avoir un libellé dans l'app photo de l'ipad sur mes photos.
Savez-vous comment faire ?


----------



## igloo (24 Août 2011)

Vous découvrez en effet un des gros défaut de l'ipad avec les photos.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------

sur IPAD, il n'y a toujours pas (après synchro "iphoto" sur itunes) :

- de mode liste pour visualiser tous les albums iphoto (sur iphone OUI !!) idem video !!

- impossible de visualiser les tags (mot-cles, notes, .) sur les photos 

- impossible de retrouver la hierarchie dossier sous-dossier que l'on organise dans IPHOTO (sur mac) avant synchro.

- pas de filtre sur la note de la photo (existe il est vrai seulement sur l'appli iphoto du mac.  au moment de la synchro sur itunes, on ne peut choisir que  "iphoto" ou un simple "dossier")

    c'est beau des gros icones albums sur l'écran de l'IPAD  quand on a 20-30 albums mais inexploitable avec + 100 albums (comprenant albums intelligent de iphoto) 

réel espoir avec  ios5... au moins pour le mode liste et hiérarchie dossier sous-dossier.  
Si ios5 propose juste de créer des dossiers sur iphone/ipad pour les photos prises avec l'iphone/ipad (je le crains), c'est tout faux, tout nul . 

résultat fin sept mais je suppose que les développeurs le savent déjà


----------

